# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  عباءة الكتف

## أم أويس وفردوس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..أريد من الجميع المشاركة وإبداء الرأي..الله يسعدكن ويوفقكن بالدارين..
لاحظت انتشار لبس عباءة الكتف والتوسع في ذلك فمنهن من تلبس طرحة كبيرة جداً ساترة أو خمار طويل وقفازين وجورب ونقاب ساتر،وهن قلة..لكن بعضهن يلبسنها بدون قفازين ولاجورب ونقاب وطرحة صغيرة وتحتج بأنها وسيعة وساترة..أريد أقنعهن بالدليل...لأنهن طيبات وعفيفات ويقتنعن بما أقوله لهن..يااااارب من تساهم برأيها وتشارك في الموضوع أن تفرج همها وتنفس كربتها وترزقها من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب..وسنبدأ بطرح مواضيع قادمة حيوية إن شاء الله ولازم تشاركن فيه يا بطلات الله لايحرمنا منكن..لأني دليت أخوات لي في الله على هذا الموقع ليستفدن منه لأنهن لايستطعن المشاركة بل الاطلاع والاستفادة لظروفهن..ما رأيكن حمستكن أم لا؟!!!

----------


## مبتدئة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أختي - مادام المسألة فيها دعوة حلوة أكيد حمستينا : )
طيب ما نوع المشاركة التي تريدينها حول عباءة الكتف ؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أريد أدلة على تحريمها أو جوازها،أدلة نقلية وأدلة عقلية..أمثلة لمن لبست حجاب ساتر ثم بدأت في التوسع وهكذا..همة ياشابات علشان يسارعن بالدخول..ياااااا  رب وفق من ترد علي وتشارك وحقق لها مطالبها يارب العالمين..وخاصة الأخت الحبيبة"مبتدئة"..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

حياكِ الله أختنا مزن وجعلكِ هادية مهدية ونفع بكِ وزادكِ همة وحرصًا على أخواتكِ

من شروط حجاب المسلمة - كما حددها العلماء - ألا يكون واصفا لشيء من البدن, فهل ترى أخواتنا أن عباءة الكتف تفي بهذا الشرط؟؟

مهما اتسعت فلن تفي بهذا الغرض ولن تخفي كتف المرأة وصدرها! لأنها لم تسقط من على الرأس كما هو الحال في عباءة الرأس!
وشروط حجاب المسلمة معروفة وموجودة على المواقع الإسلامية, فلا أدري من أين يحدث اللبس عند أخواتنا؟!

وفقكِ الله وأعانكِ وهدى بكِ.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

يارب اسعد أختي"التوحيد"ووف  قها لخيري الدنيا والآخرة..كلامك روعة
(مهما اتسعت فلن تفي بهذا الغرض ولن تخفي كتف المرأة وصدرها! لأنها لم تسقط من على الرأس كما هو الحال في عباءة الرأس!)

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاك الله كل خير أختي على الدعوات الطيبة وأسأل الله أن يتقبلها ويجزيك بمثلها وأكثر .

بالنسبة للموضوع .. بعد رد أختنا التوحيد بارك الله فيها لا نجد ما نزيده عليها .. ولكن إن أردت تجربتي فقد كان لي رد في أحد الموضوعات في الألوكة حول نفس الموضوع وهو :




> فأما بالنسبة لي ولبناتي ( وأمي وخالاتي وعماتي و.... ) ولله الحمد والمنة لا نلبس ولم نعرف غير عباءة الرأس
> ولم نجد أي مشاكل منها منذ كنت في سن العاشرة حتى الآن ولله الفضل والمنة
> قالوا لي لما أنجبت ستكون لك عائق ولم تكن ولله الحمد 
> قالوا في الحج ستتعبك ولم يحدث ولله الحمد
> ومازلنا نرى أخواتنا المتمسكات بعباءة الرأس ولم يجدن أي صعوبة في لبسها ..وإذا كانت المرأة لم تتعود عليها مثلا فبإمكانها التدرب عليها ولن يخيب الله من استعان به .


وبالنسبة لعباءة الراس فهي أيضا لم تسلم من العبث الآن مع الأسف ، حذفوا منها الـ ( خـَبـْنـة ) التي تعطيها الاتساع من الأسفل فتكون كالخيمة على المرأة تسترها من رأسها إلى قدميها ..وكذلك نوع القماش قليس أي قماش يصلح أن يكون عباءة لأن بعض الأقمشة تلزق على جسم المرأة فتتضح معالم جسدها ...
و المرأة الحريصة على دينها تعرف كيف تتعامل مع عباءة الرأس .. وإذا كان ولا بد فممكن تجعل الخمار كبير وواسع كخمار أخواتنا المصريات ..وتجدين صورته في هذا الموضوع الذي أخبرتك عنه :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72363

أسأل الله لك ولنا التوفيق والستر في الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يسعدك ويبارك فيك ويجزيك الجنان بغير حساب..

----------


## طالبة فقه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عن عائشة رضي الله عنه قالت : "كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن محرمات مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا حاذونا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها على وجهها من رأسها فإذا جاوزنا كشفنا " رواه أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه .وهذا الحديث اظنه كافي ووافي على ان الحجاب يكون من اعلى الراس لامن الكتف ولا من الكوع
والحجاب ليس قصه عباءة سعوديه او مصريه يااختي ابن تيميه رحمه الله من الشام"ونعلم حجاب اهل الشام اليوم" وليس سعودي فقط اوجب الحجاب 
الاخت اللي تقول حجاب المصريات حينما نسال عن الحجاب لن نسال عن الجنسيه ولا عن بطاقة الاحوال السعودية ثم اسال عن حجابي هل كان على الراس او على الكتف
 بل سوف اسال بانني مسلمه وهذا فرض وواجب 
اما عباءة الكتف.. وضيقه وقصيرة وعلى الاطراف بعض الزخارف والالوان الزآآآهية وبعدين مع هذا كله  نقاب وقفازآآآآآآآآت (!!لاتجتمع)..
العباءة الاسلاميه واسعه وعلى الراس سوداء ليس بها زينه ..حتى تستر الزينه ومفاتن الجسم

----------


## طالبة فقه

في هذا الموضوع خاصة انا تحت خدمتكـ

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يسعدك ياطالبة فقه..المقصود بخمار المصريات لأن من عادة الملتزمات منهن تلبس عباءة الكتف مافيها زينة ولاشيء وواسعة وتلبس عليه خمار كبير ووسيع ولايوجد هذا الخمار كما ذكرت لي بعضهن إلا في مصر..عموماً الله يسعدك ويجزيك الجنان على ردك على هذا الموضوع وأسأل الله أن يحقق لك مبتغاك..كلامك رائع ومفيد..

----------


## طالبة فقه

ولكَ بالمِثل وأجزل
حياك الرحمنْ

----------


## زوجة وأم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

ما رأيكن في لباس عباءة الكتف الواسعة مع خمار واسع طويل يصل إلى الفخذ ؟
يعني الخمار يغطي الأكتاف والصدر وما تحته إلى منطقة الفخذين أو أسفل ذلك قليلا ؟  
هذا الخمار يشبه الخمار الطويل الواسع الذي يُلبس للصلاة في بعض البلدان.

----------


## طالبة فقه

قال العلماء: «ينبغي أن يستدل قبل أن يعتقد » ليكون اعتقاده تابعاً للدليل لا متبوعاً له *؛ لأن من اعتقد قبل أن يستدل قد يحمله اعتقاده على رد النصوص المخالفة لاعتقاده أو تحريفها إذا لم يمكنه ردها.قال تعالى :" وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن " والجيب هو فتحة الرأس والخمار ما تخمربه المرأة رأسها وتغطيه به  اي انه مشابهه لعباءة الرأس  كونه نازل من اعلى الراس فالخمار كان معروفا في الجاهلية و عند العرب عموما بانه رداء طويل ينزل من الراس على الظهر أي ان اسمه معروف و هو يغطي الراس اصلا ولكن دون تسترحقيقي قال الحافظ "ابن حجر" _قدَس الله روحه_ فى ((الفتح)) كانوا فى الجاهلية :: تُسدل المرأة خمارها من ورائها وتكشف ماقدامها فأمرن بالإستتار..اي بضرب الخمار من اعلى الراس الى العنق والوجه والرقبه وما الى ذلكـ وبما انك تريدين راينا والذي فهمته من كلامك انه يكون مثل عباءة الراس لكنه مقسوم الى جزئين فانتي انظري اليه واحكمي فهو يكون على الراس ولكن هل هو واسع اسود وليس فيه زينه..ويستر الجسم كاملا"وخاصة الوجه"..مثل مافي الصورة*
**
*فاذا كان كذلك فهو مثل عباءة الراس الاسلاميه*
*واسالي اهل العلم عن ذلكـ..*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله في الجميع*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

سدد الله خطاكن ووفققن لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------

